# I finished my last winter sewing project.



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 7, 2018)

I made a table runner with my new sewing machine. It looked a bit plain so decided to embroider something. I haven't embroidered since I was about ten years old. I only know a couple of basic stitches. I have always liked Chinese decor and at one point considered a room all done in that style but it never materialized. Looking on the internet I found a pattern for a pogata, one thing led to another and this is what I ended up with. The lettering or symbol in the middle says Welcome, I hope. The two side symbols mean rice and tea again I hope I got it right. At the very least I hope they aren't swear words.lol My family would never know anyway.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2018)

Beautiful Ruth..I gave up embroidery years ago, and knitting. Need to pick it back up..if only I could see..


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow Ruth, I'm impressed. I too haven't tried embroidery since 9 or 10 years old. Today, I could not move my hands well enough to get those nice stitches that you have.

Are those Easter baskets I see in one of the shots? Which one is mine? layful:

(love your table btw)


----------



## twinkles (Mar 7, 2018)

very pretty ruth


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice work, Ruth.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks. It was fun doing something I haven'd done in years. Radish, those are Easter baskets in the background. I've been gathering items along the way for my Grandsons. One likes  everything peanut butter and the other likes gummi bears and such. It takes me awhile to collect it all especially when I eat half of it. I don't seem to make any headway but I think it is important to taste everything just to make sure it is good.lol


----------



## Kadee (Mar 7, 2018)

Very pretty Ruth ...the only embroidery I do is with my machine ...I admire people who have the patience to sit and embroider by hand .
My poor old embroidery machine will turn up,it’s toes one day ,when I can no longer get floppy disks ( I store designs on my laptop and put what I want onto a floppy to put in the machine to sew out the selected design )


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 7, 2018)

Very pretty Ruth, I love the details & just the fact that it's handmade and so much work has gone in to making it. Beautiful!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thanks. It was fun doing something I haven'd done in years. Radish, those are Easter baskets in the background. I've been gathering items along the way for my Grandsons. One likes  everything peanut butter and the other likes gummi bears and such. It takes me awhile to collect it all especially when I eat half of it. I don't seem to make any headway but I think it is important to taste everything just to make sure it is good.lol



LOL, Ruth. You are very wise.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2018)

Lovely Ruth!


----------



## hearlady (Mar 8, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 8, 2018)

Ruth, so nice and a family heirloom to be passed down. How did you do the edge finish?


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 14, 2018)

That is beautiful Ruth !  I can see the hours that went into it !!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 14, 2018)

It turned out really pretty Ruth.   Good job!


----------

